

The Rampant Rise of Ayn Rand-O-Mania - danielvnzla
http://www.npr.org/2011/04/12/135171116/the-rampant-rise-of-ayn-rand-o-mania?ft=1&f=1032&sc=tw&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
rbanffy
I loved the "gateway drug to the American right" part. AS has become more and
more influential and even those who strongly disagree with and actively fight
"Randism" have to watch.

It's, after all, the gateway drug to the gateway drug.

